# Hi there.



## Doctor Syn (5 mo ago)

Just logged into here, I live in the Aveyron. Been living here for 10 years, had the house for nearly 20. Big restoration project. Now nearly finished.
Don`t be put off by the name. It comes from Russel Thorndyke`s books of same name. Played by Paddy McGoohan in the films.


----------



## Poloss (Feb 2, 2017)

Hi, welcome to the forum ! 
I'm sure you'll be able to share your valuable experience here.

Without consulting any wiki, the Scarecrow tv series was about salt smugglers avoiding the gabel tax on the Dorset coast? Dr Syn was a Zorro forerunner?


----------



## Doctor Syn (5 mo ago)

I use that name for a few things. Loved the books and Films.


----------

